# Variations of Simple Folk Music like Vieuxtemps' Yankee Doodle or Paganini's



## savagedragon184

Hi

I am looking for more virtuoso variations on a super simple theme, along the line of Vieuxtemps' Yankee Doodle, Paganini God Save the King, or this variation on the Birthday song by Rachel Barton Pine






If you know anything similar to these compositions written for the violin, please let me know.

Thanks in advance to whoever is reading


----------



## hpowders

Variations on a Theme by Corelli of Fritz Kreisler might interest you.


----------



## hpowders

Then there's Corelli's La Folia Variations


----------



## savagedragon184

hpowders said:


> Variations on a Theme by Corelli of Fritz Kreisler might interest you.


I know this piece, however it's not a popular theme, one that everyone in the audience automatically knows like God save the King, Happy birthday, or yankee doodle.


----------



## Pugg

savagedragon184 said:


> I know this piece, however it's not a popular theme, one that everyone in the audience automatically knows like God save the King, Happy birthday, or yankee doodle.


We will keep searching then.


----------



## hpowders

savagedragon184 said:


> I know this piece, however it's not a popular theme, one that everyone in the audience automatically knows like God save the King, Happy birthday, or yankee doodle.


Okay. No problem.


----------



## pcnog11

What about Czardas by Monti? It originated from folk music.


----------

